

Kolab.org 3.3 Release Adds Tags, Notes and Dozens of Other New Features - Tsiolkovsky
https://kolab.org/news/2014/08/20/kolab.org-3.3-release-adds-tags-notes-and-dozens-other-new-features

======
grote
This is the Groupware that Munich will use btw.
[https://kolabsys.com/news/city-munich-goes-kolab-
enterprise](https://kolabsys.com/news/city-munich-goes-kolab-enterprise)

